# Peeling Turnips?



## BreezyCooking

I've never been a fan of peeling vegetables.  Rarely, if ever, peel potatoes or carrots - just give them a good scrubbing.  

For some reason though, I've always peeled turnips, but now wonder if that's necessary.  I'm not talking about the large waxed rutabagas, which you really have to peel to get rid of that waxed skin, but the small purple-top white turnips.

To peel or not to peel, that is the question.


----------



## Michael in FtW

I generally peel all root vegetables (except for potatoes depending on how they will be used) especially if they have fine hair roots on them. I have an adversion to flossing with the food I'm eating.


----------



## Katie H

Pretty much  the same  as  Michael,  except if  I'm   making a soup or  stew I generally  don't peel my potatoes or  carrots.   I peel white potatoes for mashed  unless I  want "dirty"  mashed potatoes.    Usually  always peel turnips.


----------



## Uncle Bob

I've peeled every turnip I have ever eaten. However the prospect of trying one not peeled is interesting.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Well, since I was making roasted vegetables to go with my roast chicken, I decided to give unpeeled turnips a try, especially since they were small & fresh.  I just cut off the stem & root ends & quartered them.  And they were just fine that way.

I'm thinking that if they were larger/older I still might peel them, but I guess their condition plus the cooking method (roasting) made the peeling unnecessary.


----------



## healthyfoodie

I have usually peeled turnips - don't eat them very often tho.  Along the same lines, I spent a good 20 minutes trying to peel an acorn squash today.  A few skinned knuckles and sore forearms later, I wondered if I really needed to peel it or if there was a better way.  I was thinking, next time I'm getting a butternut squash - no ridges!  I was making squash soup.  What do you think - peel or no peel?


----------



## Dave Hutchins

On the farm we grew turnips and us kids would pull and eat the turnips right in the field
who needs a peeler when your a half mile from the house.


----------



## Benni

I agree that if the turnips are young and small then they don't need to be peeled. Older larger turnips probably should be peeled.  Try cooking them unpeeled and see how they turn out.  Most of the goodness is supposed to be just under the skin.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Healthyfoodie - I know what you mean.  I once nearly severed a finger just trying to halve an acorn.  Still have the scar after over 30 years!

If I were you, I'd probably halve & then oven roast that squash until just tender, then just scoop out the softened flesh for your soup.  (I believe you can also microwave it, but that's something I've never personally tried.)  Oven-roasting winter squashes for soup works quite well - the flesh remains dry & sweet, & is then super easy to blend with your other ingredients.


----------



## Dayvid

I never peel my turnips no matter what size they are for two reasons. One, they taste the same large or small and two, not everyone likes turnips and the purple hue easliy distinguishes them from the potatoes.


----------



## Snip 13

I never peel turnips. I just wash them well. I don't peel veggies if they have good skins, all the nutrients are in the skin!


----------



## Addie

Quite often there is a heavy layer of paraffin wax on the skin. I really don't like the idea of ingesting that. I never have a problem peeling turnips or rutabagas. I cut them in half from pole to pole. Then in half inch slices and peel. Just under the skin is a very light layer in color. Only about 1/8" wide. You should peel that layer off. It is very bitter and often the reason a lot of folks do not like turnip.


----------



## Kylie1969

We dont eat turnips, but with parsnip we peel the skins


----------



## grandma25

Always use turnips in soups and stews /casseroles, but peel first not hard with vegie peeler,


----------

